# what vegetables can be given GR



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe likes almost any vegetables. She loves cucumbers and carrots. Green beans are excellent. I don't think he will get bored of his kibble without veggies. But veggies are a nice healthy treat for your dog. Sweet potatoes are excellent also.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Our dogs like most fruits and vegetables. We give them kale, carrots, green beans, apples, pretty much anything except grapes or raisins.

I think if you are feeding him the Orijen kibble, you don't need to add extra chicken or vegetables. Most goldens will gladly eat kibble their whole lives. Also, I'm not sure what you mean by keeping your dog vegetarian. I do know they make vegetarian kibble, is that what you are feeding?


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sure all if not most of the ones I feed my boys are on the list you got. One of my guys will eat any vegetable you put in front of him the other will eat all as well mixed with his meal but not necessarily as a treat. I've fed broccoli, _spinach_, _beets _including the leaves, _carrots_, brussel sprouts stalks included, _green beans_, _kale_, _collard greens_, dandelion greens (I encourage them to eat the dandelion flowers in the yard too  ), snow peas, asparagus. That's most of the common ones I can remember the italicized ones I give more often. Remember that onions of any kind are _not OK_ to feed. This list should include fruits too there are many of those OK. I have a saved document we have posted in the kitchen for reference listing safe and unsafe fruits and vegetables, when I get home I'll try to find the file and upload it here.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I forgot that I think sweet potatoes have to be cooked or dehydrated not fed raw.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I am assuming you mean you don't want to feed Donut cooked/raw chicken or meat because you are vegetarian. Because Orijen Large Breed puppy food has a high mix of animal protein from what I understand.


I always go to petmd.com or some other reliable side before feeding Maya anything new. And when it is new, I usually give a small amount initially to see if there is any adverse action. If not, then I know it is safe. Almost every human grade food that is suitable for a dog comes with the caveat not to feed too much. 


No onions or related to onions food, no grapes/raisins/anything from that family. With fruits and veggies, be careful about seeds, especially ones that can cause a blockage.


Maya won't counter surf usually, though once we saw her on her hind legs, neck strained, tongue lapping a bowl of freshly cut mango that we thought we had placed far away from her reach.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe likes almost any vegetables. She loves cucumbers and carrots. Green beans are excellent. I don't think he will get bored of his kibble without veggies. But veggies are a nice healthy treat for your dog. Sweet potatoes are excellent also.


thanks for the suggestion, do you give him raw or you cook it ? if yes then how 

thanks you in advance.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

Mayabear said:


> I am assuming you mean you don't want to feed Donut cooked/raw chicken or meat because you are vegetarian. Because Orijen Large Breed puppy food has a high mix of animal protein from what I understand.


*you are correct*


i`l surely visit the site you suggested but generally information posted on these sites are not always accurate and getting inputs from experts like you is always beneficial


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

Atis said:


> I'm sure all if not most of the ones I feed my boys are on the list you got. One of my guys will eat any vegetable you put in front of him the other will eat all as well mixed with his meal but not necessarily as a treat. I've fed broccoli, _spinach_, _beets _including the leaves, _carrots_, brussel sprouts stalks included, _green beans_, _kale_, _collard greens_, dandelion greens (I encourage them to eat the dandelion flowers in the yard too  ), snow peas, asparagus. That's most of the common ones I can remember the italicized ones I give more often. Remember that onions of any kind are _not OK_ to feed. This list should include fruits too there are many of those OK. I have a saved document we have posted in the kitchen for reference listing safe and unsafe fruits and vegetables, when I get home I'll try to find the file and upload it here.


thank you for writing this big message, how do you feed these stuff to your pet ? raw or coocked. if cooked then how do you cook
thank you in advance.0


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

rounak said:


> thanks for the suggestion, do you give him raw or you cook it ? if yes then how
> 
> thanks you in advance.


All of the veggies Chloe gets are raw. We have never given her sweet potatoes. I think those are supposed to be cooked or dehydrated. Maybe someone can answer that for sure.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

We have fed all these fruits and vegetables raw either as snack or cut up and mixed into their meal. We feed raw meats with bone and organ meat so I make sure they get a mix of vegetables with each meal along with a couple of shots of salmon oil. We also give raw egg occasionally without the shell since they are getting enough calcium in their diet.

This is the list we keep in the kitchen on the fridge.

Fruit
Apple
Apricot
Banana
Blueberries
Cantaloupe
Mango
Orange
Pear
Pineapple
Raspberries
Strawberries
Watermelon
Be sure to wash all fruits and remove rinds, inedible skins, seeds, and pits before feeding to pets.
_Steer clear of_:Grapes and raisins, Citrus fruits like lemons, limes, and grapefruit, persimmons, cherries, currants, macadamia nuts, chocolate

Vegetables
Asparagus
Bell peppers (red, green, yellow)
Broccoli (better steamed or boiled)
Cabbage (better steamed or boiled)
Carrots
Cauliflower (better steamed or boiled)
Celery
Cucumber
Green beans
Pumpkin
Spinach
Sweet potato, yams
Tomato fruit ok
Leaves such as; lettuces, dandelion leaves, parsley, cilantro, basil, beet tops, carrot tops, kale
Zucchini
Red beets
Bok choy
White mushrooms
_Steer clear of_:Onions or garlic in all forms: cooked, raw, and even onion powder. Corn is a common allergen among pets. Avoid green tomatoes stems leaves and fruit. Rhubarb, avocado, green potato, wild mushrooms. Yeast breads


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

rounak said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My vet suggested me to give donut some vegetables, we are vegetarian and we want our dog also to stay vegetarian, we do feed him 3 eggs in a week but feeding him reach chicken etc is really impossible for us and that's the reason why we feed him orijen large breed puppy food but *my vet says he need some real food with dry kibble otherwise he will get bored very soon and it is also very important for his vitamins and minerals requirement*.


This is actually not accurate. A well-balanced dog food gives a dog all the vitamins and minerals he needs. He will not get bored and he will be healthy. 

PS I was relieved to see you are not keeping your dog vegetarian. THAT would not be healthy!  But feeding him Orijen will be. No need to supplement.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> This is actually not accurate. A well-balanced dog food gives a dog all the vitamins and minerals he needs. He will not get bored and he will be healthy.
> 
> PS I was relieved to see you are not keeping your dog vegetarian. THAT would not be healthy!  But feeding him Orijen will be. No need to supplement.


Reread the first post - they ARE planning to keep the dog vegetarian.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You have been given excellent advise about fruits & veggies (watch out for apple seeds and other seeds that contain cyanide ; while safe for adult humans they may not be safe for dogs so core these fruits or remove the seeds: Apple Seeds and Cyanide : snopes.com and Can Dogs Eat Apples? | petMD )

All vegetables given should be either cooked or pulverized using a blender to help make the nutrients available.

Dogs are not naturally vegetarian so if you do not wish to handle meat or have it in your home, please make sure you heavily research a diet that can keep your dog healthy -- unless your kibble contains meat. An example of a vet who feeds his dogs a vegetarian diet To Feed or Not to Feed Meat: One Vet's Take on Vegetarian Dog Diets


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> All of the veggies Chloe gets are raw. We have never given her sweet potatoes. I think those are supposed to be cooked or dehydrated. Maybe someone can answer that for sure.


I've given my dogs pieces of raw sweet potatoes many times, they've never had any problems with them. However, I did find some info that said they should be cooked before you give them. 


There was a thread a yr. ago maybe two, talking about making dehydrated sweet potatoes treats for dogs. I found a recipe but have yet to buy a dehydrator.......

Sweet potatoes are grown locally where I live, they are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> All vegetables given should be either cooked or pulverized using a blender to help make the nutrients available.


Yes, this. Dogs cannot digest raw vegetables well, nor extract any nutrients from them unless they are pulverized or lightly cooked/steamed.

Here are some other resources that may be helpful:

10 Reasons To Feed Your Dog Vegetables And Fruit - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Leafy Green Vegetables For Dogs and Cats - Animal Wellness

Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Fresh, Raw and Whole Food For Your Dog's Health - What to Select, Preparation, Mistakes to Avoid


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Reread the first post - they ARE planning to keep the dog vegetarian.


But then further down I thought they said they were going to keep him on the Orijen food - they just didn't want to add raw meat. Or maybe I misunderstood. 

I really hope the original poster is not going to keep their dog strictly vegetarian. I'm not sure that is healthy for a dog. Do people actually do this?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> But then further down I thought they said they were going to keep him on the Orijen food - they just didn't want to add raw meat. Or maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> I really hope the original poster is not going to keep their dog strictly vegetarian. I'm not sure that is healthy for a dog. Do people actually do this?


I was confused by this too. I can't imagine it would be healthy for a dog, either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally believe a dog needs meat (why I feed raw  ) - but there are vegetarian kibble formulas available. Hopefully these diets compensate for the lack of meat.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Just to echo what others have said. Fruits and vegetables are an excellent snack or additive (although not needed per se, if you are feeding a good kibble), but they are not a substitute for a whole balanced meal on their own. If you wanted to feed a home-cooked vegetarian diet, you would need to do that under direction of a nutritionist. 

I personally think dogs need meat. There's no data out there on vegetarian dog foods and their safety, or how they stand up to meat-based dog food. But there are vegetarian kibble dog foods out there. 

The biggest issue you might have with vegetarian kibble (or possible, fruits and vegetables too) is acceptance. Your dog might not like it, or find it as tasty as something with some meat in it.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

laprincessa said:


> Reread the first post - they ARE planning to keep the dog vegetarian.


Hello 

just wanted to correct that we are staying away from cooking or adding raw meat to his food. but we are and we will continue giving him orijen dog food. we just cant cook meat our self 

and these vegetables and fruits are not going to be the replacement for orijen at all. we will just add these stuff to make his food more interesting and healthy. :smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

rounak said:


> Hello
> 
> just wanted to correct that we are staying away from cooking or adding raw meat to his food. but we are and we will continue giving him orijen dog food. we just cant cook meat our self
> 
> and these vegetables and fruits are not going to be the replacement for orijen at all. we will just add these stuff to make his food more interesting and healthy. :smile2:


That's great. If your dog eats Orijen every day of his life, he will be healthy - no need for supplements or added meat. You can add veggies if you want, but he will have all the vitamins and minerals he needs from the kibble.


----------

